
Ask HN: Urgent request for work in Munich, or anywhere in Germany - RossTech
Hi folks,<p>I am a Brazilian guy, recently moved to Munich as I just got my German citizenship.<p>I am a C# and .Net developer and looking for work asap, as if I cannot find something soon I will need to return to Brazil. Ideally it would be based in Munich but I am willing to relocate anywhere, I just want to start working.<p>Is there anyone on Hackernews hiring in these areas?<p>(I&#x27;ve checked the Who&#x27;s Hiring threads and applied for a few listed positions). Thought to make an individual post as it may be more speedy.<p>Thank you,<p>Bruno.
======
jfaucett
This is probably not the best place to post if you are in Germany looking for
a job.

Also if you have German citzenship you don't have to return to Brazil unless
you want to. Just go to the Arbeitsamt and they'll help you find a job.

As a developer in Germany, I can say these sites are pretty good for finding
work:

[http://www.webentwickler-jobs.de/](http://www.webentwickler-jobs.de/)
[http://de.indeed.com/Jobs?q=.net&l=M%C3%BCnchen](http://de.indeed.com/Jobs?q=.net&l=M%C3%BCnchen)

~~~
RossTech
Thank you, I appreciate the help.

Reason I may need to return is because of funds running low, been job hunting
now for a couple of months. But I'll persevere, and follow up on your tips
too. Thank you.

------
BjoernKW
As you are a German citizen now I suppose money's your most urgent problem,
not immigration laws. In that case I'd suggest trying freelancing. I literally
get several requests per week for .NET projects around Munich.

To get you started you could try some freelancer forums / groups at XING. If
you need any help with getting started as a freelancer just drop me a note.

------
zeit_geist
adding to the previous commenters:
[https://www.google.de/search?q=startup+jobs+munich](https://www.google.de/search?q=startup+jobs+munich)

~~~
RossTech
Thank you.

